# Safe journey Maisie... I'll miss you



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

...hope you find your sister...

So small when I got you, 
You ate like a pig, 
But so quickly "it" found you,
"It" was too big,

Whatever "it" is,
I will find out,
I now know deaths kiss,
Was the painless way out,

I hope you are happy,
And find your way home,
As i sit here sadly,
Wishing sooner I'd known...

Not even 8 weeks,
But you left your smile,
I remember your squeaks,
You were quicker by a mile,

Take care little one,
Nothing can hurt you now,
I know your gone, 
But it's for the best now...
(Written by me 08/05/09)

You little quick girlie...

xxxx


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

beautiful poem - wonderful tribute to your wonderful friend. sleep well sunshine


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Jacki, thats so sad...


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

RIP, such a beauty xxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I only just saw this thread jaki.. the poem is beautiful

RIP little maise

xxxx


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

That's so sad. Lovely poem though. : victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, when something bad happens I write from the heart... I know she is in a better place now though. 

Thanks xx


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

here's a hug:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

i like what you wrote it is so amotinal


----------

